# Dik charged credit card for 07



## derb (Mar 2, 2006)

I received an email this am from Dik saying they succussfully charged my CC for my 2007 weeks.

Now the wait for posting to rci begins.


----------



## ira g (Mar 2, 2006)

We also received the e-mail two days ago. Today we received a pdf file showing our credit balance for 2007. This is the first time we received this e-mail account balance. We are also waiting for our 2 weeks to be banked with RCI>


----------



## DianeV (Mar 2, 2006)

How much was it?


----------



## moni (Mar 13, 2006)

*paying mf*

How did you give them your cc info.  I am having trouble getting through.


----------



## annetteterry (Mar 14, 2006)

*Dikhololo loss of trade power*

Moved to new thread


----------

